# Rhinestones in Tampa, Florida



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Everyone!!

I found a really good source for hot fix or foil rhinestones. They are reasonably priced (Swarovski) and the rhinestones are excellent. 

W.Waters Ave, Tampa Florida (next to Publix)


Beads Sale - Swarovski crystals, glass, gemstones, Bali, gold, gold filled beads, findings, clasps, spacers, wire & cord. Free Shipping US & Canada, huge clearance.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow if you think their prices are reasonable I think you may want to take a look at the rhinestoneguy prices as The Bead store price for ss10 are twice as much than the rhinestoneguy.

You have to shop around in this economy.

Tari


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Its more for people who need last minute rhinestones and are in the area and don't want to pay shipping..


----------

